# Help！！！ ID~



## dweizoro (Apr 1, 2005)

rhom?i don't think so.


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

My thoughts are rhom or Sanchezi. A clearer pic would help though.


----------



## waldron (Jan 15, 2007)

I am almost 100% sure it is a rhom and due the dorsal and the anal liening up and to the colouration on his gill plate and anal fin's i woulod say his collection point would be guyana


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

waldron said:


> I am almost 100% sure it is a rhom and due the dorsal and the anal liening up and to the colouration on his gill plate and anal fin's i woulod say his collection point would be guyana


Looks like one of your's maybe you should post a pic on this thread for comparisons.


----------



## waldron (Jan 15, 2007)

Not the clearist picture but it might work


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

You and that darn flash lol!


----------



## waldron (Jan 15, 2007)

Ja said:


> You and that darn flash lol!


I cant figure how to turn off the flash and get a good picture..


----------



## GoJamieGo (Mar 18, 2005)

looks like my juvenile S. sanchaezi


----------



## waldron (Jan 15, 2007)

GoJamieGo said:


> looks like my juvenile S. sanchaezi


 could be.. i think im right though


----------



## waldron (Jan 15, 2007)

anyone else got any input i am pretty sure guyana rhom


----------



## Moondemon (Dec 9, 2006)

It looks like a Sanchezi to me too ...


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

After giving this fish a second look, I lean towards sanchezi due to the blemish by the scutes on the bottom of the fish which is a characteristic of Sanchezi


----------



## RGS38 (Aug 25, 2006)

i got 2 sanchezis, im sure this one is a sanchezi looks exactly like one of mine, hehe after reading few comments you guys made me happy, i thought mine was rhom 2


----------



## zhelmet (Jul 21, 2004)

I own this fish and I think it is not a sanchezi. it has a black band on the tail, and the body shape and color pattern remind me of a rhom. if you look deep into this photo, its dorsal fin has 15-16 rays. I remember a previous post said that sanchezi's dorsal fin has 13-14 rays, while rhom 15-16. but I could be wrong. 
waiting for Frank's opinion.


----------



## serraboy (Oct 29, 2006)

S.irritans?


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

zhelmet said:


> I own this fish and I think it is not a sanchezi. it has a black band on the tail, and the body shape and color pattern remind me of a rhom. if you look deep into this photo, its dorsal fin has 15-16 rays. I remember a previous post said that sanchezi's dorsal fin has 13-14 rays, while rhom 15-16. but I could be wrong.
> waiting for Frank's opinion.


 Regarding the black band on the tail, not sure if this really matters on this fish because I personally have 2 Sanchezi about the same size and one has a black band and the other does not. I personally am sticking with the Sanchezi guesstimate due to the blemish that is apparent by the belly region. If i'm wrong i'll be the first to admit it.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

it looks to be a sanchezi... but that's just my opinion


----------



## zhelmet (Jul 21, 2004)

Dr. Giggles said:


> I own this fish and I think it is not a sanchezi. it has a black band on the tail, and the body shape and color pattern remind me of a rhom. if you look deep into this photo, its dorsal fin has 15-16 rays. I remember a previous post said that sanchezi's dorsal fin has 13-14 rays, while rhom 15-16. but I could be wrong.
> waiting for Frank's opinion.


 Regarding the black band on the tail, not sure if this really matters on this fish because I personally have 2 Sanchezi about the same size and one has a black band and the other does not. I personally am sticking with the Sanchezi guesstimate due to the blemish that is apparent by the belly region. If i'm wrong i'll be the first to admit it.








[/quote]

I don't judge only based on the tail, but also the rays of the dorsal fin. I just counted the rays of the dorsal fin of my sanchezi and rhom. the sanchezi has 13 rays while the rhom has 16-17. so I am thinking this fish will be a rhom too.
I only have one sanchezi so I don't know if this is a common character. maybe you can count your sanchezi to see if I am correct.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Not a great photo, but appears to be S. rhombeus. How large is it?


----------



## zhelmet (Jul 21, 2004)

Thanks Frank. It is around 13CM. just a juvenile fish. is the ray number of dorsal fin a reliable character for sanchezi and rhom?


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> zhelmet Posted Yesterday, 10:24 PM
> Thanks Frank. It is around 13CM. just a juvenile fish. is the ray number of dorsal fin a reliable character for sanchezi and rhom?


With S. sanchezi, some specimens overlap S. rhombeus at 16 rays, largely depends on where in Peru S. sanchezi was caught.


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

zhelmet said:


> I own this fish and I think it is not a sanchezi. it has a black band on the tail, and the body shape and color pattern remind me of a rhom. if you look deep into this photo, its dorsal fin has 15-16 rays. I remember a previous post said that sanchezi's dorsal fin has 13-14 rays, while rhom 15-16. but I could be wrong.
> waiting for Frank's opinion.


Regarding the black band on the tail, not sure if this really matters on this fish because I personally have 2 Sanchezi about the same size and one has a black band and the other does not. I personally am sticking with the Sanchezi guesstimate due to the blemish that is apparent by the belly region. If i'm wrong i'll be the first to admit it.








[/quote]

I don't judge only based on the tail, but also the rays of the dorsal fin. I just counted the rays of the dorsal fin of my sanchezi and rhom. the sanchezi has 13 rays while the rhom has 16-17. so I am thinking this fish will be a rhom too.
I only have one sanchezi so I don't know if this is a common character. maybe you can count your sanchezi to see if I am correct.
[/quote]
Thats good to know... Thanks....


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

Oh wells, that rules that out, Just counted the rays on pics of both of my Sanchezi and both seem have 16 rays. Frank, I don't quite understand what you mean by overlap the rhom. Please explain. Not really knowledgeable to me on why the ray count differs per location if they are the same species. I know Frank, I can see you sighing already :laugh:


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

S. sanchezi 14-16 dorsal fin rays

S. rhombeus 16-17 fin rays


----------



## Piranha_Rage (Sep 12, 2007)

I think it looks like a Sanchezi.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

i thought it looked like a sanch too, but i'll trust frank's judgement a hell of alot sooner than i'll trust my own when it comes to species identification


----------



## zhelmet (Jul 21, 2004)

So the rays can't tell them apart. That's quite confused. are there some rhoms have visible belly scutes too?


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> zhelmet Posted Today, 05:53 AM
> So the rays can't tell them apart. That's quite confused. are there some rhoms have visible belly scutes too?


All piranhas have scutes, but some are more distinctive than others, such as S. altispinis, which was confused for S. rhombeus for a number of years until it was assigned its own name.

As for all S. rhombeus, their shape of the belly serrae are pretty much the same. S. sanchezi as juvenile has a more unique pattern arrangement in the scutes which help ID more. As they mature the belly scutes become better aligned, still more prominent than S. rhombeus.


----------



## zhelmet (Jul 21, 2004)

Thanks Frank. I will grow this fish out to see what it is and post photo when it gets bigger.


----------

